# Big Foot Storys ???



## Drive_1305 (Dec 27, 2005)

I read in one of the threads several people had encounters with bears when logging. Anybody got any good Big Foot Storys?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 27, 2005)

No, I didn't get any sasquatch pictures, but I ran into one though.
I was staying in this trappers cabin and after cooking myself some bacon and beans I blew out the candle and settled down for the night. I started to think how lonely it was and how nice it would be if a woman showed up.
Just as I was dozing off I felt the bed shake, or maybe it was the whole cabin. Quickly I struck a match and here's what I saw:
A women was sitting on the end of the bed with her legs crossed under her,Indian style. I knew she was female just by the look in her eyes. But she had an awful lot of body hair, in fact her whole body was covered in this greasy brown fur. It was then I realized I was looking at a real-life female Sasquatch!
And from the look in her eyes she was in love with me too!
I made a run for the door but she got there ahead of me and blocked it, so I gave up on that idea and sat in the chair by the table.
Now I have been in some real tight spots before, but this one topped everything. So I tried to talk to her and told her, "You don't want me. Anybody will tell you I won't amount to anything. I don't even have potential and I'm terrified of imtamacy."
But she didn't understand and kept on staring at me from the bed.
It was then I remembered what I had in my pocket. I took out a roll of money, about 200 U.S. dollars all in small bills and threw it towards her. While she was counting I made a run for the door and beat her there this time. I galloped down the rocky trail to my 4 wheeler and got away with my knees trembling.
I never saw the lady again, but I heard she teamed up with some trappers that like hairy women. 
John


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 27, 2005)

$US200??? That a lot of $CDN, but you got away cheap


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 27, 2005)

I live near Happy Camp, CA (45 miles) and there has been a lot of so-called sightings between there are Willow Creek down Highway 96. But, there has been some confusion. You see, most of that county belongs to the Karuk Tribe. I believe when the sightings occured they mistoke "Sasquatch" for "SquawSnatch". Big Black and Stinky, I guess it could be somewhat confusing.
OOh, forgive me - please.


----------



## Big Woody (Dec 27, 2005)

> I believe when the sightings occured they mistoke "Sasquatch" for "SquawSnatch". Big Black and Stinky, I guess it could be somewhat confusing



By far the funniest post I have ever read on this site.

Congrats.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Dec 28, 2005)

Sasquatch? I've got one of those chained up in my attic. he's quite the helper when you need to change a clutch on a small vehicle.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 28, 2005)

Gypo Logger said:


> I took out a roll of money, about 200 U.S. dollars all in small bills. John




Should have ask him to build you a saw!!!


----------



## Drive_1305 (Dec 28, 2005)

I was hoping for more serious post than these. I saw a program on tv other day about Big Foot. There's a lot of people out there that say they've seen something. Some of them seemed like pretty sensible people too!


----------



## 16gauge (Dec 28, 2005)

Drive_1305 said:


> I was hoping for more serious post than these. I saw a program on tv other day about Big Foot. There's a lot of people out there that say they've seen something. Some of them seemed like pretty sensible people too!


Ha Haa Haaa...He hee heeee. She lives here


----------



## pbtree (Dec 28, 2005)

Wowsers...  :bang:


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 28, 2005)

I've never seen myself nor heard of anyone that I know who has run into a big foot type critter. I worked for over 20 years as a smokejumper and overall 36 now as a fire fighter. Mostly in the Pacific NW but in 17 states and Canada total. 
My personal view is that it is extremely unlikely they're out there. No DNA evidence nor fossil record to support them. I do believe in some sea monsters.
Then again, Reinhold Messener (sp?), considered by many the worlds best mountaineer, (he soloed Everest on what was a 2 day serious hike for him), has claimed to see a Yeti.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Dec 28, 2005)

smokechase II said:


> Then again, Reinhold Messener (sp?), considered by many the worlds best mountaineer, (he soloed Everest on what was a 2 day serious hike for him), has claimed to see a Yeti.



I think if you hike everest in two days by yourself your bound to start seeing things, no?

Here's my bigfoot story posted on another threadkay, here's what i know about bigfoot. when i worked for the forest service, it was our job to patrol the forest after a lightning storm to check for smokes. I was with another guy cruzing a remote area of the Willamette National Forest and we were coming down a logging road pretty fast, just making chit-chat. He was driving and I was passenger. We pass a spur road on my side and I look down it and see what looked to be bigfoot.

Now, your probly saying, it was just a bear. I seen lots of bear and this was different. For one thing, it was much bigger, like the size of giant man/gorilla. It was on its hind legs, stooped but erect. Its face had no hair on it, completely bald.

It freaked the sh!t out of me, so I started yelling, "Bigfoot! Bigfoot! Back there, bigfoot!" So, the guy Im riding with slams the breaks because I'm making such a big deal and backs up real quick. We pull down the spur road but it was completely gone! We looked for its tracks for a few minutes but nothing. Also, I got no reason to lie about this stuff so rest assure that Im not blowing smoke up your a$$. Here's a drawing of what happend, but Its hard to draw what i saw.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_29160.php


----------



## gumneck (Dec 28, 2005)

Sizzle,

   
Pls send your picture into the Discovery Channel b/c the next time they cover the Bigfoot topic, your picture (& story)will pretty much provide proof positive that BigFoot is out there.

My six year old daughter will look at your pic tonight. Too funny.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Dec 28, 2005)

Dude.....that F*@#ING drawing was sooo damn funny......... I laughed out loud........! 

Now I want some real Bigfoot stories.......(Real?) 

Jeff


----------



## fubar2 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sizzle you sure that wasnt Michael Jackson you saw? Bigfoots dead and this aint no bull cause I heard it on the radio. Elvis killed him in a knifefight a few years ago, they were fighting over a woman.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Dec 29, 2005)

From what I read in #2 they where fighting over Gypo....... .........


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 29, 2005)

Sizzle:
Reinhold Messner has admitted that he did loose a very small portion of his vision from that rapid hike without Oxygen. Though his account was detailed enough that it would to have been either what was there or a full blown dementia.
You should have ribboned off that area and come back to that location. I realize that there can be a crazy man label applied, but could you picture how important a tuft of fur from a branch could have been?
I just said "extremely unlikely they're out there". That doesn't mean I couldn't be proven wrong.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Dec 29, 2005)

i didnt even think of that Smokechaser, but it would have been a good idea. im not even sure i could find the place again. i know the general area, but not the specific road we were on.

for anyone wondering how bigfoot might still exist, there is a book called "Wild Life" by Molly Gloss which is a fictional story about living with a bigfoot family. Its not very good, but it tries to explain how they remain hidden. For instance, she suggests that when one dies, the others eat all the remains. And if a person ever captures or kills a bigfoot, the others steal back the carcass.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Dec 29, 2005)

on the other hand, a girl i know has a brother who likes to dress up like bigfoot and go into the woods to scare people, so . . .


----------



## stihlatit (Dec 29, 2005)

Sizzle you are a blast bud. Life is never dull LOL.


----------



## Marky Mark (Dec 29, 2005)

I actually believe there is a Big Foot out in the woods. I hooked into one the other night and he pulled out. So now there's a big foot out there less one foot. Thank God I had a strong trap to prove there is one.


----------



## stihlatit (Dec 29, 2005)

Marky Mark said:


> I actually believe there is a Big Foot out in the woods. I hooked into one the other night and he pulled out. So now there's a big foot out there less one foot. Thank God I had a strong trap to prove there is one.



Looks like you trapped Barney the I love you dragon. LOL


----------



## fmueller (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't suppose any of you believe in aliens either


----------



## rb_in_va (Jan 23, 2006)

Sizzle-Chest said:


> on the other hand, a girl i know has a brother who likes to dress up like bigfoot and go into the woods to scare people, so . . .



The most important thing is does he like to dress up as a male or female bigfoot (next on Jerry Springer: my brother the cross-dressing Sasquatch). 

Seriously though, that sounds like an excellent way to get yourself shot!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 23, 2006)

rb_in_va said:


> Seriously though, that sounds like an excellent way to get yourself shot!



You got that right! I'd have a hard time working up some sympathy for someone who got himself shot that way.


----------

